# Isild Le Besco 13x nackt in "Die Träumerin"



## dionys58 (25 Aug. 2009)

Isild Le Bescos Film "A Tout De Suite", " bzw. "Die Träumerin", ist eine Hommage an die Nouvelle Vague. (Die Caps sind schwarz-weiß, weil der Film es ist.) Auf der Grundlage der Erlebnisse, über die Elisabeth Fanger berichtete, porträtiert Regisseur Benoît Jacquot eine junge Frau.
Die 19-jährige Pariser Studentin Lili verliebt sich in Bada, einen Sohn marokkanischer Einwanderer, der kurz darauf mit zwei Komplizen eine Bank überfällt. Dabei sterben zwei Personen. Ohne zu zögern, versteckt Lili ihren Geliebten und seinen Kumpan Alain eine Nacht in ihrem Zimmer. Am nächsten Morgen begleiten sie und Alains Freundin die Gangster auf der Flucht vor der Polizei nach Spanien, Marokko und Griechenland ...


----------



## General (25 Aug. 2009)

:thx: für deinen Isild post :thumbup:


----------



## micha03r (25 Aug. 2009)

danke für dein post


----------



## Buterfly (25 Aug. 2009)

:thx: für die Collagen


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2009)

Danke dir fürs cappen


----------



## hopfazupfa (21 Nov. 2020)

merci beaucoup


----------

